# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  независимый суицид-форум снова работает!

## grey

после почти годового молчания (05.10.2008 - 19.09.2009) форум снова открыт. меня конечно пугает, что с каждым разом этот промежуток увеличивается, но будем верить, что он не превратится в бесконечность :Smile: 
вобщем возрождаемся и продолжаем общение :Smile: 
ps: странно, но это моё 666 сообщение...

PSS: регистрация новых пользователей закрыта так как идёт сбор модераторов.

----------


## lifeless_

Хорошо, что форум снова заработал. Спасибо, grey.
  К вопросу о странностях, уже второй раз случайным образом узнаю о восстановлении этого форума.  :Smile:

----------


## Сергей6792

Спасибо,gray,что форум снова работает!Кстати,а что случилось?Я слышал,что были проблемы с законом?
Да,и,в отличие от lifeless,я всё время наблюдал за этим адресом,и 18 сентября обнаружил там новость о предстоящем открытии!

----------


## WICKED

Рад,что форум снова работает. Очень надеюсь,что на это раз он будет всегда работать.
Авы попрежнему ставить нельзя. Когда будет можно???

----------


## sinbound

Ура! Спасибо за восстановление форума!
Интересно, сколько из стареньких объявится?  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

> ps: странно, но это моё 666 сообщение...


  сделка с дьяволом))

могу модерить, если модеры надо ещё.

п.с. думаю мну помнят)) :Big Grin:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Freezer2007  конечно мы тебя помним, я думаю много постоянных вернется на форум, коечно хотелось бы чтобы форум жил долго и счастливо  :Smile:    чертовски рад снова здесь быть!!!!!

----------


## alonely

grey, если можно, напиши о причинах простоя.
все догадываются, но никто не спрашивает...
и, собственно, что можно сделать в качестве профилактики от неадеквата.
(можно в привате.)
и, мне кажется, - менять тут кое-что нужно.
почти год - очень много для форума нашей тематики.

----------


## riogo

ура, я так рад)))

----------


## Aska

Я думала, этого уже больше никогда не случиться. А вот гляди - снова работает.
Определённо, нужно что-то менять - удалять лишних пользователей с "мёртвыми" аккаунтами, может быть, чистить разделы. 
Рада всех видеть.

----------


## Stas

всё-таки здорово, что форум снова открылся! от радости такой даже пароль вспомнил... ))

----------


## ER

Ура, товарищи) :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

Я тута, с вами...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

А я слежу за вами....О__о

----------


## Stas

чёт оно как-то страшновато отключаться... отключусь, а ОН исчезнет! ((( тьфу-тьфу-тьфу *стук по дереву*... ЕГО теперь надо хорошенько стеречь... чтобы не убёг...

----------


## WICKED

на цепь надо его.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Самый любимый, тёплый, гордый, эмоциональный форум заработал!!!! Пребольшое спасибо Грэю!!!!

----------


## sopiens_SME

Доброго всем времени суток, рад (без тени иронии), что форум снова заработал. Он не такой "злой" как многие пытаются представить. Спасибо Администрации.
Жаль, но в этот раз не было рассылки по мейлу о восстановлении форума. Закладку не убирал, периодически проверял и... вобщем всё как обычно: блаженны ждущие ибо они дождутся.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я тоже случайно узнала.  вконтакте вот сказали. а так бы и не узнала совсем. и с трудом пароль вспомнила. у меня даже ссылки не было на форум. потерялась после того, как я браузер поменяла. я так и не поняла, как старые закладки в новый перетащить(((
а теперь я снова здесь жить буду. здесь тепло и уютно

----------


## ♣♣♣

а мне на ящик пришло уведомление, что в теме, на которую я подписан, кто-то ответил. так и узнал.

а действительно, в чем была причина столь долгого простоя?

----------


## grey

Други мои, всё было как всегда: кто-то написал хостеру что у него хостится такой форум. Хостер стёр форум. А долго я его не мог восстановить , так как нужно было не только хостера найти но и заново всё настраивать, на что у меня всё это время не было времени(((

----------


## ER

Грей, давняя неполадка - почему аватары могут ставить только ты и модераторы?

----------


## ER

Кстати, Грей - респект)

----------


## Stas

мдя... какой тупой человек, этот писатель! ((((( ...морду бы ему набить.

----------


## ER

Эт ты про кого? Оо

----------


## Stas

имхо, про доносчика. наверное этот человек искренне верил, что поступает  из самых благих побуждений...

----------


## ER

Ну у всех своя правда...

----------


## WICKED

это наверное был падла рубен

----------


## ER

Ну а кто же ещё.... Много что ль у форума "Обожателей".

----------


## WICKED

рубен ваще хуан эдакий! увидет его дайте ему палкой по харе.

----------


## ♣♣♣

выскажу свое соображние.
никакой это нахрен не рубен уже, потому что этого мудака даже в энциклопедии рунета обсуждают, и потом из-за одного какого-то писуна не будут просто так прикрывать сайт на платном хостинге (его подставы про мвд уже никого не пугают), и наконец, ему это уже вроде бы надоело и он притих.
а вот прикрыть могли с подачи деятелей победишь.ру и всей их кампании.
на мой взгляд, в подтверждение этой версии говорит несколько фактов.
во 1-х время их раскрутки совпадает с временем падений форума, во 2-х они сразу поставили себе цель стать № 1 в су-рунете и оптимизировали под поисковики свой проект и делали пр. сеошные штуки (кстати, они этого и не скрывали, на форуме pagesofpain я в теме про победишь.вру давал одну интересную ссылку на форум судмэдэкспертов, где один активист от победюнов обращался к ни за помощью). и конкурент в лице этого форума им не нужен.
в 3-х, сама политика на форуме достаточно тоталитарна и в чем-то даже агрессивна, поэтому от таких админов можно ожидать снгэшных методов конкурентной борьбы в нете.

----------


## ER

Зашла, на этот сайт. Не понравился, какой-то показушный он...

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Зашла, на этот сайт. Не понравился, какой-то показушный он...


 да, согласен. они в него по рунетным меркам немало бабок вбухали. Даже журнал Итоги писал про этот проект.

----------


## grey

> Грей, давняя неполадка - почему аватары могут ставить только ты и модераторы?


  проверь, сейчас должно работать.

----------


## WICKED

Не работает...."Загрузка не удалась, так как невозможна запись во временный файл" как быть??
или "Невозможно переместить/скопировать файл"

----------


## Freezer2007

это привелегия модеров, должны ж им какието плюсы быть

----------


## sopiens_SME

> выскажу свое соображние.


 Выскажу факты. Выводы делайте сами.




> никакой это нахрен не рубен уже, потому что этого мудака даже в энциклопедии рунета обсуждают, и потом из-за одного какого-то писуна не будут просто так прикрывать сайт на платном хостинге (его подставы про мвд уже никого не пугают), и наконец, ему это уже вроде бы надоело и он притих.


 Не факт, так как он до сих пор не успокоился в своей "борьбе". Где-то с пол-года назад он сильно кровь попортил и, так нелюбимому Вами, Победишу.




> а вот прикрыть могли с подачи деятелей победишь.ру и всей их кампании.
> на мой взгляд, в подтверждение этой версии говорит несколько фактов.


 Далеко не всех. Единства в этом вопросе там не было и нет. Потом, раскрутился Победишь параллельно этому форуму, направленность его другая. Подход совершенно иной. Хотя действия кого-то из деятелей Победиша в этом вопросе я не исключаю.

----------


## Feather

Урра! :Smile:  случайно загуглила "суицид-форум" и узнала что снова работает))) остальные форумы данной тематики (особенно с религиозной направленностью) не интересные совсем...

----------


## Tree

> Хотя действия кого-то из деятелей Победиша в этом вопросе я не исключаю.


 Я даже знаю кого...



> (кстати, они этого и не скрывали, на форуме pagesofpain я в теме про победишь.вру давал одну интересную ссылку на форум судмэдэкспертов, где один активист от победюнов обращался к ни за помощью).


 Они таки его нашли http://www.suicide-forum.com/member.php?u=1409

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Выскажу факты. Выводы делайте сами.
> 
> 
> Не факт, так как он до сих пор не успокоился в своей "борьбе". *Где-то с пол-года назад он сильно кровь попортил и, так нелюбимому Вами, Победишу.*
> 
> 
> Далеко не всех. Единства в этом вопросе там не было и нет. Потом, раскрутился Победишь параллельно этому форуму, направленность его другая. Подход совершенно иной. Хотя действия кого-то из деятелей Победиша в этом вопросе я не исключаю.


 если честно, про это первый раз слышу.  :Confused: 
за победиш.ру стоят, кажется, деятели из РПЦ. что-то мне не верится, что с такой крышей они боялись бы рубена, он для никто и звать его никак.

мне помнится, что этот форум уже был хорошо проиндексирован (когда пару лет назад я погуглил про способы, форум уже был в первых строчках), а победиш.ру появился позже и раскручивался, когда су-ниша в рунете была уже занята.

----------


## Freezer2007

плз, обьясните или дайте ссылку если есть, что за победишь, каким макаром он к нам относится, каким макаром он относится к рубику, какая у победиша тематика....

желательно новой темой

----------


## grey

> Не работает...."Загрузка не удалась, так как невозможна запись во временный файл" как быть??
> или "Невозможно переместить/скопировать файл"


  сейчас должно работать

----------


## Freezer2007

я даже аву не грузил, она сама появилас)), форум меня признал за своего))

----------


## WICKED

> сейчас должно работать


 не работает. всё тежи ошибки

----------


## ♣♣♣

> плз, обьясните или дайте ссылку если есть, что за победишь, каким макаром он к нам относится, каким макаром он относится к рубику, какая у победиша тематика....
> 
> желательно новой темой


 pobedish.ru + сеть реферальных проектов схожей направленности.
проект носит ярко выраженную РПЦэшную направленность, форум отличается тоталитарными методами модерации - почти всю критику в адресс себя и православия банят и удаляют. единственным правильным способом решения своих психолог. проблем считают молитву и пр.

а как он может относиться к нам, я чуть выше писал.

----------


## sopiens_SME

> Я даже знаю кого...


 А я вот не знаю. Не поделитесь информацией?

----------


## sopiens_SME

> за победиш.ру стоят, кажется, деятели из РПЦ. что-то мне не верится, что с такой крышей они боялись бы рубена, он для никто и звать его никак.


 То, что Рубен - пустышка - все знают. Но вот нервотрёпку в отношениях Администраторов и модераторов он смог внести (просто запаниковали некоторые).

----------


## WICKED

вчера весь день не мог войти на форум

----------


## ER

И я

----------


## Freezer2007

И я

----------


## ER

И я того же мнения) Хд

----------


## Сергей6792

Я вот тоже вчера целый день промучился,а зайти не смог.А что реально случилось знает кто?

----------


## ER

Да какие-нить мелкие неполадки скорее всего.

----------


## stre10k

Спасибо грей, я похоронил если честно и форум и, прости, тебя... рад что все вернулось, очень вовремя, блин...

PS чего там, модеры нужны..?

----------


## ER

хороший вопрос.)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Мое мнение,  мне кажется надо вместо светлого ангела взять кого то, да и матариель еще не объявился, но я думаю что он появится,  слипкнота давно не видно не слышно, тоже можно заменить...

----------


## Nocticula

matariel объявлялся, а вот светлый ангел вряд-ли вернётся сюда

----------


## MATARIEL

Волк-Одиночка, о_О... ты видимо что то не доглядел..)
21.09.2009, 17:13   	   #13
MATARIEL:
Я тута, с вами...

----------


## ER

Ну так что?

----------


## Stas

девушка хочет быть модератором...

----------


## stre10k

я здесь постоянно вишу, могу тоже заняться

----------


## огрызок тепла

и мяу здесь. мяу  тоже умеет быть мяудератором.можно я, а? а можно мне ник мой сделать?чтоб я и здесь была МЯУ. я же мяу самая настоящая...

----------


## Freezer2007

г)

кис-кис-кис.

----------


## Freezer2007

А Аватары ток у меня и у модераторов работают? Непонимаю системы О_о

----------


## WICKED

Freezer, тото и оно,что тока у админа и модеров

----------


## Freezer2007

я не модер)), ты хоч сказать что я админ?))

----------


## WICKED

хм....а ты же вроде им был.Или нет??

----------


## Freezer2007

давно когдато был)), ещё когда рубен первый приход, вместо Вии ставили).
Но почему же аватар сейчас работает?

----------


## WICKED

видимо с тех пор остался

----------


## Агата

> я не модер)), ты хоч сказать что я админ?))


  :Big Grin: 

значит, ты - избранный  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

*думает какую пилюлю выбрать, красную или синюю* :Big Grin:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

а разве он там не между красной и зеленой выбирал?  :Smile: ))))

----------


## WICKED

Агата, у тебя в натуре память девичья  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

от одной он всё вспомнил, от другой всё забыл, а от Зелёной его б вообще проштырило неподецки)), он вместо матрицы в мультики б попал))

----------


## Агата

значит, надо было зеленую юзать! мультики - эт увлекательно  :Big Grin: 





> Агата, у тебя в натуре память девичья


 я в матрице вообще не помню такого  :Smile:  я помню тока что в "даже не думай" там этот Лео тоже втыкал, какую же выбрать  :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

я тоже хочу аватаромордочкуууууу!(прыгает, машет лапами, создает панику)

----------


## Aska

Зафлудили тему. Надо быстрее с модераторами решать.
А я вот грешным делом, наткнувшись сегодня на страничку хостера вместо форума, думала, что накрылся наш форум в очередной раз. Хорошо, что нет.

----------


## Freezer2007

Кто флудил? Где флудил? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Я белый и пуфыстый.
*Невинный, наивный взгляд - преданно направлен в монитор* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Freezer2007

Грэй, нашёл ешё один баг.

У меня часовой пояс по Киеву и если я пишу через час после поста по Москве мой пост ставит перед постом на который я отвечал)))
У меня посты из будущего выходят.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ой да ладно. ну зафлудили малость. зато нам весело!у нас так вообще самый жизнерадостный форум в инете получится же)

----------


## grey

> Грэй, нашёл ешё один баг.
> 
> У меня часовой пояс по Киеву и если я пишу через час после поста по Москве мой пост ставит перед постом на который я отвечал)))
> У меня посты из будущего выходят.


  это баг форума. я сдесь сделать ничего не могу

----------


## Freezer2007

лан)), тогда я буду отвечать на пості до того как их напишут)),

"переедь на Украину - открой третий глаз)))"

----------


## огрызок тепла

хихи. какой интересный форум. мяу из будущего!
а у меня же тоже кажется какое-то не мое время показывается на самом деле. хотя в настройках московское должно быть....надо проверить

----------


## огрызок тепла

а...не....нормяульно все.
а можно мне мой ник сделать?ну пожалуйста! я не хочу больше огрызком, я хочу МЯУ  быть.ну я же мява, правда...честно-честно!

а я сегодня ездила на самомй настоящей мяушинке по самой настоящей дороге с самыми настоящими другими мяяушинками и автобусами. ну вождение у меня было, уже второе занятие. я до  площадки сама по городу ехала. ну почти сама. рядом же инструктор был, сидел, нажимал временами на педали, хватался за руль и старался не ругаться на меня матом.очень нервничал вообщем.а на площадке я делала змейку, инструктор   какие-то столбики  поставил и нужно было между ними ездить. а правда, что они иногда еще и падают?я ничего не роняла (хвастаюсь)

----------


## Lelarna

Всем привет!!! 
grey, огромное спасибо за форум! Очень уж его не хватало...

----------


## sinbound

Кстати аватары сейчас по-другому не работают. Раньше их было невозможно подключить, потому что в разделе "Изменить аватар" была доступна только одна опция "Не использовать аватар".

Сейчас там доступно все, но при попытке загрузить аватар появляется сообщение "Загрузка не удалась, так как невозможна запись во временный файл."

----------


## Freezer2007

я немогу писать в несуициде О_О
репа вродь не негативная.
сообщений в 154.2 раза больше чем надо
и зареген я больше 2 лет назад

если я чёто недогоняю плз исправьте. Бошка болит жутко

----------


## grey

> я немогу писать в несуициде О_О
> репа вродь не негативная.
> сообщений в 154.2 раза больше чем надо
> и зареген я больше 2 лет назад
> 
> если я чёто недогоняю плз исправьте. Бошка болит жутко


  сейчас у тебя всё ок. по-моему повышение в группу, которая может просматривать и писать в закрытые разделы происходит после последней активности юзера на форуме.

----------


## Freezer2007

спс, ща проверю)

----------


## огрызок тепла

я вообще не поняла, что это за репутация и как она может быть положительной или отрицательной. что вы там опять намудрили?(((

----------


## grey

> я вообще не поняла, что это за репутация и как она может быть положительной или отрицательной. что вы там опять намудрили?(((


  намудрили чтобы не писали всякие приколисты. репутация - у всех по умолчанию 10, но пользователи могут увеличить или уменьшить её другим пользователям.

----------


## огрызок тепла

сложно тут у вас как-то все. как ее уменьшать или увеличивать((и там  приходит уведомление что-ли какое-то, если отзыв о сообщении добавить? а видно, кто этот отзыв добавил?

----------


## Freezer2007

Грэй, а можно както посмотреть кто отзывы оставлял?))  хотя не, ненадо))
у меня репа 24, я про неё только сёдня узнал), это значит что мне 14 плюсов уже ктото поставил)

----------


## grey

> сложно тут у вас как-то все. как ее уменьшать или увеличивать((и там приходит уведомление что-ли какое-то, если отзыв о сообщении добавить? а видно, кто этот отзыв добавил?


  сложного ничего нет. если ведёшь себя хорошо на сайте то тебе репутацию не занижают и значит доступны все разделы.

Дальше систему репутаций обсуждаем здесь

----------


## огрызок тепла

я буду вести себя очень хорошо. правда-правда (послушно уселась в уголочке, грызет яблоко)

----------


## grey

> есть ли у нас альтернативное место обитания, на случаи падений этого форума?)


 про зеркала форума всё здесь
но пока зеркал нет. только текущий форум.

----------


## Freezer2007

у меня альтернативное место обитания - это он-лайн игрушки))).
Во время сесии основным местом обитания становится универ)), сезонная миграция однако).

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

""Этот форум самый лучший форум на земле, 
Он как будто нарисован мелом на хосте, 
Нарисованы разделы, темы и посты, 
Суицидны ники, грустные мечты""
просто настроение хорошее, наверно потому что завтра я на месяц валю в сибирь.подальше от этого "города обмана"=)

----------


## Depress

А жаль, тебя будет нехватать на сходках. Ну раз ты рад, тогда удачи, а через месяц продолжим строительство пирамидок :Smile:

----------


## blooddrakon

> ""Этот форум самый лучший форум на земле, 
> Он как будто нарисован мелом на хосте, 
> Нарисованы разделы, темы и посты, 
> Суицидны ники, грустные мечты""
> просто настроение хорошее, наверно потому что завтра я на месяц валю в сибирь.подальше от этого "города обмана"=)


 Ух-ты а чего это ты так резко , вроде же не собирался никуда !!! Ну всё равно хорошего тебе отдыха там))

----------


## mors certa

wwwww, я тебе сообщение не могу отправить, так как у тебя ящик переполнен  :Smile:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Ух-ты а чего это ты так резко , вроде же не собирался никуда !!! Ну всё равно хорошего тебе отдыха там))


 просто всё упиралось в видео, которое мы снимали и в продажу фотика. в воскресенье (как вышли из кружки, при тебе же звонил=)) определилось всё и я сразу же вечером съездил и купил билет... теперь я как серёга буду клянчить фотки со сходки и т.п.. Блин, как же я его сейчас понимаю - тоже уже успел соскучиться по форумчанам=)

----------


## grey

народ, здесь не обсуждаются сходки...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А в этот раз Почему Форум отключали ? может мне кто обьяснить,,,,

----------


## grey

> А в этот раз Почему Форум отключали ? может мне кто обьяснить,,,,


  Обычные проблемы с хостингом :Smile:

----------


## grey

Из-за проблем с прежним сервером потерялись сообщения за последний месяц (28.02 - 28.03). У этого есть и плюсы - сообщения до 28.02 все сохранены в целости и сохранности :Smile:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Специально удалили))..тама конкретный способ су был)

----------


## Игорёк

Мда... А причина ? сделать что-нибудь можно чтобы это не повторялось ?

----------


## Игорёк

и почему собщения за месяц удалились ?

----------


## авантюра

> Специально удалили))..тама конкретный способ су был)


 уж не про фенобарбитал ли? так это быстро можно восстановить. придет очередной новичек, которому правили недосуг читать. да и наклепает темку.
а я думал происки властей поспособствовали закрытию.

----------


## Каин

> Из-за проблем с прежним сервером потерялись сообщения за последний месяц (28.02 - 28.03). У этого есть и плюсы - сообщения до 28.02 все сохранены в целости и сохранности


 Не знаю плюс ли это.  Лучше начинать с чистого листа, а не с помятого.
Все последние темы, в которых велись общения, были удалены. Заново их открывать врядли кто будет. А писать в старых где и авторы уже пропали, как то некатит. Вообще,конечно дело дрянь, пишишь пишишь, а потом,бац! и на свалку.

----------


## Дима_

Как часто бэкапы делаются? Если не секрет.

----------


## Игорёк

Да, дело дрянь.. народу мало, сообщений мало, а тут еще и такие сюрпризы.. ((

----------


## Дима_

1. На мой взгляд администрация хорошая!
2. Что за "полезные вещи"? Не замечал такого.
3. Способы можно публиковать в специально отведенном для этого разделе!
4. Банят здесь за написание бреда, флуд, оффтопик, оскорбления, матерщину, призыв к суициду. Просто так тут не банят!!
5. Другие форумы по-моему хуже. Которые на тему суицида.

----------

